

ChilledLime - A new way to ask decidable questions and crowdsource opinions - karika
http://chilledlime.com/sorry.php

======
andmarios
Their usage example is terrible. It makes you focus to its subject (android vs
iphone) instead of their platform.

They should replace it with a question that most visitors are neutral and/or
not too interested to.

~~~
tarr11
I disagree. Most people don't care about the platform, they care about the
content.

------
bennyg
Not a fan of the logo, it looks very amateur. I hope it changes before this
launches.

~~~
akos
Because, I made it :D Will change it before launch!

~~~
bennyg
Haha cool deal. Appreciate the honesty there.

------
generalpf
"ChilledLime" takes site-name-doesn't-match-site-purpose to a new level.
Sorry, cherry.com.

~~~
akos
Just a random and juicey name that I love ;)

------
jmcdonald-ut
I think it looks cool, but also seems like it has potential for conversations
to quickly degrade to nothing useful.

\- What are the plans to maintain relevant, and insightful conversations?

\- I may be missing something, but how is this different than something like
Quora?

I do like the striped colors at the top representing what items have been
voted for. Overall this looks cool. Good work!

~~~
akos
Thanks for the kind words and the suggestions!

Well, yes.. today after somebody posted this to HN, the unregistered unknown
internet surfers some spam opinions too. But I think, when we launch the
registeration recquired site, the ratio of spam and unuseful opinions and
comments will drop.

Quora is knowledge based, ChilledLime is opinion based. Delivering the same,
or better knowledge in a more democratic way.

------
akos
\--I am the founder--

Thanks Karika for submitting! Looking forward to the thoughts of the HN
community here!

------
kybernetikos
I like the concept. Can you say what you mean by 'decidable'? I had assumed
that you meant something that could eventually be empirically determined, but
your example makes clear that that is not what you mean.

~~~
glomph
I guess it just means ones that people can answer for themselves in this
context? Almost the opposite of what it usually means.

~~~
akos
Yeah they could answer them by themselfs. We are making ChilledLime to help
people who can't decide on their own!

(Here is the scenario: You are at a sports store and you see 3 sneakers you
really like but not sure which one you want so.

\- You pop open your "ChilledLime" app (it sorta looks like instagram)

\- You pick number of sides to your discussion (In this case 3)

\- You can simply add the sneakers and then post

\- You can also select the camera icon

So you take lets say 3 consecutive shots each for the sneakers.

Then you wait for opinions of the ChilledLime community. )

------
toddmorey
I guess I'm late to this? It hits the sorry page and then redirects to another
project.

~~~
akos
Got some hijackers who want to get the traffic for themselfs.

UPDATE: Fixed it. Got rid of the hackers!

------
taofu
Do fix your domain.

